# FCS Family Gathering Invitiation!!!



## Guro Harold (May 30, 2004)

Tuhon Ray Dionaldo cordially invites you to attend the FCS Family Gathering to be held August 28-29, 2004 in Clearwater, FL!!!

Please join us for two days of intensive training that covers a full gambit of FMA material including single stick, the kerambit, daga, sarong, espada daga and much, much more.

For the last several years, Tuhon Ray has also invited guest instructors to demo during the gatherings covering Silat, Pambuan Tulisan, EPAK Kempo, Arnis, and Kuntao.

Please see contact information information below:

FCS Family Gathering
Hapkido International; 1240 unit A Highland Ave. S; Clearwater, FL 33755
Sat 4:30-9pm and Sun 10am-5pm
Contact: Rick DeAguila 727-447-1079 or Ray Dionaldo
website:www.fcskali.com
email:ray@fcskali.com

Best regards,

Harold Evans (Posting invitation for Tuhon Ray)
NC State Regional Representative
www.ncfcskaliusa.com


----------



## Guro Harold (Aug 4, 2004)

This seminar is coming up soon!!!

Please see this thread for updates:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14679


----------

